# C# WCF Server und Java Client?



## lord_fritte (6. Apr 2010)

Hallo, hat jemand ein paar Tutorials wie ich für einen WCF Server einen Client in Java programmieren kann?

Also mir geht es hauptsächlich um die Clientseite.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (6. Apr 2010)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung was WCF ist, aber wenn du Serverseitig z.B. WebServices anbietest ist es vollkommen egal welche Client du benutzt.

Stichwörter SOAP / REST


----------



## FArt (7. Apr 2010)

Let me google that for you


----------

